# WANTED: Owner's Manual Ruger Vaquero 1990's



## johnnykick (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking to purchase an owner's manual for a Vaquero manufactured in the early 90's. I've been to ebay. Thanks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a link to the Ruger Vaquero page. https://ruger.com/products/vaquero/overview.html 
If you find the model you have, click on it. 
When it opens to the page for that model, scroll to the bottom and in the red banner at the bottom is a link for the "Instruction Manual".
It's in a PDF format, so you will need a program like Adobe acrobat reader or other PDF program to open it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Or you could call Ruger; they'll send you one for free.



Sam


----------

